# Throwin corkys



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Found some fish the past couple weeks close to my house nothing crazy throwing soft plastics and even free lined shrimp one day. Anyways when I know fish are there I like to switch over to the corky fat boy and see what I can do. Well apparently I can't do much bc I've only caught one fish this winter using one. Been throwing the fat boy over chest deep mud and shell trying to let it touch the bottom and then pop it back to the top reeling in the slack slowly. I want to target bigger trout and it's frustrating bc I feel ive put in work with corkys with minimal success. Any input would be appreciated


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

If you have TroutSupport's dvd on big trout they have some footage on working the different corkies plus the dvd is about catching big winter time trout.

Did you bend the nose and tail of the Fatboy correctly?


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

www.captainkevblogs.com Read every blog and you will be better. no charge


----------



## reddevil sportsman (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm glad I'm not the only one. Last year was the first year I started throwing corkies and it has been more error than trial. I have only caught two fish on them so far. Keep telling myself I will eventually get it right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

SKIPJACKSLAYER said:


> Found some fish the past couple weeks close to my house nothing crazy throwing soft plastics and even free lined shrimp one day. Anyways when I know fish are there I like to switch over to the corky fat boy and see what I can do. Well apparently I can't do much bc I've only caught one fish this winter using one. Been throwing the fat boy over chest deep mud and shell trying to let it touch the bottom and then pop it back to the top reeling in the slack slowly. I want to target bigger trout and it's frustrating bc I feel ive put in work with corkys with minimal success. Any input would be appreciated


Need more information; which corky, color/colors, water temp, clarity, presentation, battle plan? If you're catchjng trout in the area, there has to be bait in same area. My fish have been caught on fat boys exclusively since December but changed Sunday to peanut and started catching. I wouldn't ride one horse more than 30 min without a bite or fish. My fish have also scattered since Jan so it has been necessary to cover ground in order to find enough to homestead one spot. When you hang or catch a good fish, work the spot hard moving gradually. "Chest Deep" might be where the fish are, 3-4' over mud has been the ticket for me the past two months. Don't be afraid of fishing a windward bank if there is sign of bait (herons,loons,peliys,gulls) will give them away. Get mad at them and don't let your confidence level wane, ever!
Good Luck


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

JimD said:


> If you have TroutSupport's dvd on big trout they have some footage on working the different corkies plus the dvd is about catching big winter time trout.
> 
> Did you bend the nose and tail of the Fatboy correctly?


How do you bend nose correctly on a fat boy?


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

you can throw corkys till your arms fall off and it won't help to catch a fish unless there are fish present in the area you are fishing. Winter is especially tough to find fish unless you are on the water often. I recommend you concentrate more on the fish finding part of the equation and then you will notice that corkys do work.

Remember, bait+decent water conditions+water temperature+fish feeding period+structure(mud vs shell etc)+lure technique=success. Notice I put the lure and technique at the end of the equation. IMO.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Super Dave said:


> you can throw corkys till your arms fall off and it won't help to catch a fish unless there are fish present in the area you are fishing. Winter is especially tough to find fish unless you are on the water often. I recommend you concentrate more on the fish finding part of the equation and then you will notice that corkys do work.
> 
> Remember, bait+decent water conditions+water temperature+fish feeding period+structure(mud vs shell etc)+lure technique=success. Notice I put the lure and technique at the end of the equation. IMO.


Great advice. Now you should read the 2nd sentence of his original post.


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

R Little said:


> How do you bend nose correctly on a fat boy?







I made this video recently showing how I tweak my corky back to preferred shape after getting a bite. There is not only one way of bending or working a Corky, you just have to find what works best for you by trial and error.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Been using Corkys from day one. I have found that different colors work in different bays and different circumstance. If the bite is happening near the surface bend it up a little, if below bend it down. You pretty much have to figure it out in the situation your in. I don't think your doing anything wrong other than the fish are not where your at.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Sometimes fish will not eat a corky! Even though you are in the fish and catching on another bait, that may be what they wanna eat. I've seen it both ways. Catching the fire out of them on a jig and somebody puts a corky on and can't get bit. I have also seen where catching the fire out of them on a corky and nothing else works. One thing for sure is that you weed out lots of small fish (most of the time) by throwing corkys and similar style baits.

As far as tuning a corky. Go to a swimming pool and see what happens by bending the nose, the tail, up, down. See how the bait reacts when pulled through the water. How it falls at rest, and such. The bait will sink faster in the pool because no salinity. There are many different ways to work the bait. There is no right or wrong way to work the bait. You have to figure out what works for you. Get a color you have confidence in and fish it various ways. The fish will tell you how they want it.

Hope this helps.

Good luck.


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

Capt. John Havens said:


> I made this video recently showing how I tweak my corky back to preferred shape after getting a bite. There is not only one way of bending or working a Corky, you just have to find what works best for you by trial and error.


Jesus man, you were straight killing the reds in this video. That last red is a stud.


----------



## Aadams31 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Notice in the video*

Its weird, everyone says work it as slow as possible. In the video, it looks like he is shaking the hell of out of his rod with out much pausing...

^I feel like there is a dirty joke in that phrase.. But seriously...


----------



## dPop (Aug 20, 2004)

That is because most of the people that always say you have to work it slow are just repeating what they heard or read somewhere. You work them how the fish want them. Some days its fast others its slow.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Aadams31 said:


> Its weird, everyone says work it as slow as possible. In the video, it looks like he is shaking the hell of out of his rod with out much pausing...
> 
> ^I feel like there is a dirty joke in that phrase.. But seriously...


Plenty of accomplished anglers fish corkies much faster than you would believe.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

I always try to get mentally into a corky frame of mind when I tie one on.

That is - I am looking for only one bite - not a limit.

Preferably - 10.2 lbs and 31.5 inches.

If I invest 3 full days for that one bite - and it has not happened yet - I might quit fishing. Just joking on quiting part.


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*Absolutely*



Super Dave said:


> you can throw corkys till your arms fall off and it won't help to catch a fish unless there are fish present in the area you are fishing. Winter is especially tough to find fish unless you are on the water often. I recommend you concentrate more on the fish finding part of the equation and then you will notice that corkys do work.
> 
> Remember, bait+decent water conditions+water temperature+fish feeding period+structure(mud vs shell etc)+lure technique=success. Notice I put the lure and technique at the end of the equation. IMO.


You got that right!
The hard part is finding them.
:texasflag


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I've found over the years color is not really important, find a bait you like to throw and work it slow, they will eat. Be patient, patients is a virtue. So keep it slow slow and stay with it, it will happen.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

cpthook said:


> ... Be patient ...


GOOD ADVICE right here. And keep in mind a lot of times your fishing a pattern like this, you're only looking for 10 bites in hopes of landing 4 - 5 fish, in hopes that one will be a SOW. You're not necessarily fishing a meat haul bait, especially in February.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

John works his a little faster than a lot of people but if you watch closely He shows you how much he bends the nose and tail. 

John Nice utube. 

Where are the pxs of some of Bruce's pet LA trout? 

I was curious how much the rain messed up your lake vs Sabine. WE need some shots of big trout for those of us who work all the time.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

JimD said:


> Where are the pxs of some of Bruce's pet LA trout?
> 
> I was curious how much the rain messed up your lake vs Sabine. WE need some shots of big trout for those of us who work all the time.


Ha! There are no big trout over here....... someone put them on a stringer......:hairout:


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

Aadams31 said:


> Its weird, everyone says work it as slow as possible. In the video, it looks like he is shaking the hell of out of his rod with out much pausing...


I do work a Corky a little more and differently than most people, but believe it or not, even in this video the Fatboy is touching the bottom from time to time. The twitches change the direction of the lure, side to side. I am using my reel to take up the slack staying in constant contact with my lure, able to feel the most subtle of bites. I change my retrieve quite often, until I figure out what they may prefer at that time and place.


----------



## MLB01 (Jun 6, 2013)

I have not had much luck catching fish with a corky. I have often located fish using a jig and then switch to a corky with no success. I have had better success when fish are in the area using a Mirrolure Catch 2000 or M52. 
Maybe just a confidence thing but just cant seem to get the corky to catch fish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

MLB01 said:


> I have not had much luck catching fish with a corky. I have often located fish using a jig and then switch to a corky with no success. I have had better success when fish are in the area using a Mirrolure Catch 2000 or M52.
> Maybe just a confidence thing but just cant seem to get the corky to catch fish.


How often do you throw one? Tie one on and don't cut it off and you will learn how to fish one. Just because you catch fish with a soft plastic doesn't mean you will catch as many on a Fatboy but one thing I can promise is you will boost your chances of catching more bigger trout if you do. The biggest mistake people make is changing lures every five casts instead of chunking one and working it different depths, speeds, cadences etc and then changing lures when it is necessary. Yes, there are times when a soft plastic or topwater will outfish a Fatboy but not too often when you are targeting bigger trout. Redfish and even flounder will smash a fatboy with a vengeance as well. Don't think just because you tie on a Fatboy you are going to automatically start tearing fish up. It takes practice and as stated, you have to be on fish to catch fish. If you have not caught gafftop, hardheads, sheepsheads, ribbonfish, croaker, foul hooked mullet and crabs etc you have not put enough time in with one tied on your line.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

You may be missing quite a few bites by slowly reeling up your slack. I recover my slack quickly till I can feel the weight of the lure and maintain that contact. Sometimes I pull the lure others I just recover the slack and wait to twitch again. Slack can be a killer though. There are days when a hit is questionable weather it's a trout or a shrimp fart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*X2*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> How often do you throw one? Tie one on and don't cut it off and you will learn how to fish one. Just because you catch fish with a soft plastic doesn't mean you will catch as many on a Fatboy but one thing I can promise is you will boost your chances of catching more bigger trout if you do. The biggest mistake people make is changing lures every five casts instead of chunking one and working it different depths, speeds, cadences etc and then changing lures when it is necessary. Yes, there are times when a soft plastic or topwater will outfish a Fatboy but not too often when you are targeting bigger trout. Redfish and even flounder will smash a fatboy with a vengeance as well. Don't think just because you tie on a Fatboy you are going to automatically start tearing fish up. It takes practice and as stated, you have to be on fish to catch fish. If you have not caught gafftop, hardheads, sheepsheads, ribbonfish, croaker, foul hooked mullet and crabs etc you have not put enough time in with one tied on your line.


especially if you haven't slayed the "snotsharks" on one ..... and sheephead ....dude then you know you've been putting in the hours!

that kind of diligence and perseverance will pay off.....:headknock

keep casting and learning.....we all do!

speckcaster

P.S. smacker how's daddy duty going? PM you later!


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Here's a word of advise that will help someone that wants to learn how to fish a corky or other suspending twitch bait. Bring only your corkys or preferred twitch baits fishing with you and leave everything else at the house! I promise you will learn how to figure those baits out! Years ago I did this with a Catch 2000, spent many days drifting and wading around Big Lake with that bait and only that bait. Once I figured out different ways to work the bait, the technique carried over to the corky. To this day a corky or Catch 2000 is my most lethal bait to catch big trout with!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

dPop said:


> You work them how the fish want them. Some days its fast others its slow.


Dead on Dpop!

Another note that I didn't see in here is that most are using braid. If you use mono, that's ok, but if it's got much curl in it, it is very hard to stay connected with it unless you are walking it like John is showing. it's not a hard twitch to make walk, just light twitches with consistent cadence, the side to side motion of the lure will keep the slack out. You can use mono, it should be fresh, but most experienced are using braid with a fluoro or mono leader. 
t


----------



## lazuras_dc (Dec 10, 2014)

I've noticed with a corky my line always gets tangled in the treble hook? Anyway to avoid this? Im using braid/fluoro leader. 
I use a loop knot.


----------



## William Dean Sr. (Jun 30, 2011)

lazuras_dc said:


> I've noticed with a corky my line always gets tangled in the treble hook? Anyway to avoid this? Im using braid/fluoro leader.
> I use a loop knot.


Get rid of the loop knot. A tight knot will keep the line out in front of the lure.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Mako-Wish said:


> Great advice. Now you should read the 2nd sentence of his original post.


A few things... He's catching them on soft plastics and live SHRIMP....switches over to a baitfish pattern and wonders why he ain't catching anything. Maybe they want a shrimp pattern?? Call me crazy.

Another thing is, if he's catching 17" trout, tying on a corky won't make them double in size. If he's wanting to target bigger trout, spend more time looking for bait activity that big trout would be attracted to. Shrimp ain't it.... Too much energy exerted for the energy gained. Get into an area with a bunch of mullet and pinfish and then throw that corky if he wants....either way, it's not an end all lure. Sometimes they just flat out don't want it.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

lazuras_dc said:


> I've noticed with a corky my line always gets tangled in the treble hook? Anyway to avoid this? Im using braid/fluoro leader.
> I use a loop knot.


You are most likely twitching too hard or loop on your knot is too big, I also use a loop knot but don't have this issue.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

So I don't need to pop it hard to the top? Do I just raise my rod tip slowly and let it fall while staying in contact with my bait? Also there were plenty of mullet present. That's why I switched over in the first place.


----------



## dPop (Aug 20, 2004)

You can pop it hard to the top or just raise your rod tip slowly. You need to try different retrieves and figure out what they want that given day. Sometimes they just don't want to hit em, it happens. Yesterday the only way I could get them to hit a corky was to twitch it very fast.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

My rod tip generally never gets higher than 10 o'clock and many times I fish it from 8-9 with an occasional bump to 10. Either two twitches and pause or three and pause followed by a smooth lift to 10 o'clock.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

The fastest way to learn is to go with someone who knows how to fish with corkys. It will boost your confidence to see someone catching. 
Practice. Practice. Practice.
Spend a lot of time on the water and carry nothing but Corkys and don't give up.
Learn what they want by trial and error. Be receptive to trying new things..
Keep a good "detailed" log of good trips and bad and reflect back on them often. You will build that confidence...

Have enough respect to let them go. Sometimes I keep trout under 24" unless I get some kind of special show, then I don't keep them at all out of respect for the fight. 
Take a picture and let them go. Saddens me to see a big pig on the cleaning table.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

If you can't find someone to go with you and show you, it's all displayed in the BigTrout video. That and the part about how to locate bigger fish. 

TroutSupport.com


----------



## lazuras_dc (Dec 10, 2014)

troutsupport said:


> If you can't find someone to go with you and show you, it's all displayed in the BigTrout video. That and the part about how to locate bigger fish.
> 
> TroutSupport.com


Been watching over my lunch breaks- just got that section today. can't wait to try it out. Probably go out this afternoon and throw a paul brown devil. Its not quite as cold today- so like it said in the video the devil is a cross between your classic corky and a soft plastic and has a little more action w/ the tail.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Something not to overlook is the quality of rod you are using. If you're rod isn't suited for corkies a trout can slam a corky hard enough to mangle it and you wont even feel it. A corky bite can be pretty **** subtle, especially in the winter. You could be getting hits and not even realize it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

t-tung said:


> A few things... He's catching them on soft plastics and live SHRIMP....switches over to a baitfish pattern and wonders why he ain't catching anything. Maybe they want a shrimp pattern?? Call me crazy.
> 
> Another thing is, if he's catching 17" trout, tying on a corky won't make them double in size. If he's wanting to target bigger trout, spend more time looking for bait activity that big trout would be attracted to. Shrimp ain't it.... Too much energy exerted for the energy gained. Get into an area with a bunch of mullet and pinfish and then throw that corky if he wants....either way, it's not an end all lure. Sometimes they just flat out don't want it.


This guy knows. As stated, don't expect to tie on a Fatboy and all of a sudden start wearing out 25"+ trout. 
Why do people have such a hard time with them? Tie one on and learn how to fish it. I use a loop knot on every lure I throw and have zero issues.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey John, I rem the first time that I saw you and a group fishing the day after a buddy of ours had won one of the little tournaments you all fished in west bay.

Your technique sure looked different than the buddy and you were kicking my butt in the distance and if I rem you throw braid? I rem that day because I had a rod break away from the boat that day at the far end of that gut. What rod were you using? Cannot rem what you said. It is fishing show time.

You know the buddy still uses mono 12 and still kicks my butt and his partner's too  when it is corky time. 

It took a while to learn the difference in mono and Braid and what you need to do to fish a corky.

I know that you are still giving Corky lessons for the groups you are guiding. 

Are you full up or do you have some dates open for 2 coolers that want to come over for on the water training in corky fishing for big trout?

I did like the utube. Some good info on fixing a fat boy. I did not know how to bend one the first year or two I fished one. How about that for the next utube or doing a semianr on corky fishing?


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> If you can't find someone to go with you and show you, it's all displayed in the BigTrout video. That and the part about how to locate bigger fish.
> 
> TroutSupport.com


The Big Trout DVD has helped me in so many ways, it will save you lots of time. Great DVD made by great people.


----------



## Blackhammer (Feb 11, 2015)

I recently bought a few different corkys to try out. Yesterday I was throwing some topwaters like I do most of the time and the trout would come up and slap at it but not bite it. I tied on a chartreuse/white devil and worked it like a topwater and let it sink every few feet. I was catching them just about every cast and they were hitting it very aggressively. I even had a few fish fighting over it a few times. It gave me a lot of confidence in them.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Good work, perfect downsize scenario. When the bite is tough i'll switch to the devil most of the time as well. good comment.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

What we need is for our resident expert Tobin aka Trout support to add a section to his next dvd on flounder (not the dvd on ctching skipjacks/slime balls and how to take them off the hook) showing a whole section on the different ways to work the corky, fatboy and devils as an add on for the trout dvd.

I had a skipjack jump about a 15 inches straight up and stick the front hook on a fat boy into my middle finger to the bend. Did not hurt TxFlats at all to pull it out and really it did not hurt that badly. He did jerk on 2 not 3. 

Little alcohol wash, some triple antibiotic plus bandaid and back to fishing.

I did not have a good pair of side cuts to cut the #4 but I do now. 

Do you know how long it takes to take the hooks off a fat boy while holding the bait attached to your left hand still while using the right to remove the split rings. (Too Da-- long.) 

btw- Add some good rope to loop around to pull the hook in the package with the Klein side cuts.


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

Capt. John Havens said:


> I made this video recently showing how I tweak my corky back to preferred shape after getting a bite. There is not only one way of bending or working a Corky, you just have to find what works best for you by trial and error.


Capt. John, is that a tactical power clip u have on? spectacular video. thx for sharing and looking forward to your other future videos.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I Like Corkys


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

Aadams31 said:


> Its weird, everyone says work it as slow as possible. In the video, it looks like he is shaking the hell of out of his rod with out much pausing...
> 
> ^I feel like there is a dirty joke in that phrase.. But seriously...


I work mine aggressively more often than I don't. Often it's more of a top water type retrieve than the super slow retrieve, I so often read about on here. To be clear, I let it sink to where I want it, then use the top water type retrieve. So it is walking the dog at the desired depth I want. Bending the nose and tail, along with learning the speeds and pauses it takes to keep it at a depth is key. Unless you naturally have the retrieve, corkys take a lot of practice for most. I'm not afraid to admit I had a box of em I was willing to give away for the first year or so. Best thing you can do is get on an aggressive bite with something else, then switch over to it an make it work for you. Clear water helps a lot so you can see what it is actually doing. Get confident with it, then stick with it when it is a slower bite. I'm a big believer in the statement, "confidence catches fish".

I use a corky a lot more than I should probably. Fatboys are my addiction. But, that's just my thing. 90% of the time it's what I have tied on. A leader with a loop knot helps too.

The biggest thing is the rod that is being used. It's much more productive to have a rod that compliments the action. I use a 6'4'' Laguna Lt Wader II. It was designed specifically for corkys, but also does great with plastics and tops.


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

JimD said:


> Hey John, I rem the first time that I saw you and a group fishing the day after a buddy of ours had won one of the little tournaments you all fished in west bay.
> 
> Your technique sure looked different than the buddy and you were kicking my butt in the distance and if I rem you throw braid? I rem that day because I had a rod break away from the boat that day at the far end of that gut. What rod were you using? Cannot rem what you said. It is fishing show time.
> 
> ...


Your buddy Dan is an excellent fisherman. I believe he can throw mono or braid and have great results, but I truly believe that braid gives you a few more advantages.

I use a GLoomis NRX 842c MBR, 30# green PowerPro, with a 2-3' fluorocarbon 25# leader, and snap clip.

I will be at the fishing show the remainder of the week, going back and forth between the Shimano and GLoomis booth. Feel free to stop by to discuss any of this further, I will help you out anyway I can. I do have openings for anybody wanting a on the water lesson, or just a fun filled day of fishing.

For anybody bored out of their mind, here is a much longer video showing some things in more detail.


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

glojim said:


> Capt. John, is that a tactical power clip u have on? spectacular video. thx for sharing and looking forward to your other future videos.


I have been using this particular clip for about 2 years, it is a snap clip.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work John. Can't hardly keep those reds off Huh?


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Capt. John Havens said:


> Your buddy Dan is an excellent fisherman. I believe he can throw mono or braid and have great results, but I truly believe that braid gives you a few more advantages.
> 
> I use a GLoomis NRX 842c MBR, 30# green PowerPro, with a 2-3' fluorocarbon 25# leader, and snap clip.
> 
> ...


Enjoyed talking to you today Capt. Havens. Awesome video.


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

*clips*



Capt. John Havens said:


> I have been using this particular clip for about 2 years, it is a snap clip.


 Is there a quick way to put on and take off lures with this thing or do you have to unlatch both clips/spots every time?


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

bmccle said:


> Is there a quick way to put on and take off lures with this thing or do you have to unlatch both clips/spots every time?


Only unlatch the one on the right side of the photo .


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

bmccle said:


> Is there a quick way to put on and take off lures with this thing or do you have to unlatch both clips/spots every time?


There is only one side to open on the clip. The very beggining of this video shows how easy you can change a lure. In this video it takes around 20 seconds.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

John, How is the fishing going over on "Big Lake". Post up some pxs of big trout that you and Bruce have caught lately to show us what we are missing at work.  Is Bruce ok? He has been awfully quiet this winter.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

JimD said:


> John, How is the fishing going over on "Big Lake". Post up some pxs of big trout that you and Bruce have caught lately to show us what we are missing at work.  Is Bruce ok? He has been awfully quiet this winter.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim


Bruce is doing good. Fishing has has been really good some days, and then tough on the others. Weather and moon have been playing a very big part on the tougher days, but that is expected this time of year.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Rocky Mountain high!


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

JimD said:


> John, How is the fishing going over on "Big Lake". Post up some pxs of big trout that you and Bruce have caught lately to show us what we are missing at work.  Is Bruce ok? He has been awfully quiet this winter.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim


It's been turrible, would not waste gas driving east. Black drum and sheepshead run has been postponed 3 months.:dance:


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Capt. John Havens said:


> Bruce is doing good. Fishing has has been really good some days, and then tough on the others. Weather and moon have been playing a very big part on the tougher days, but that is expected this time of year.


Ole Bob Ross Cove ... !


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Capt. John Havens said:


> Bruce is doing good. Fishing has has been really good some days, and then tough on the others. Weather and moon have been playing a very big part on the tougher days, but that is expected this time of year.


Didn't know they had Specs in Alaska :rotfl:.

Bristol Bay?


----------

